
A New Microscope Can See Inside Moving Cells in Real Time (2014) [video] - bkudria
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/new-microscope-can-see-inside-moving-cells-in-real-time-and-there-are-videos
======
taliesinb
I think the title of this post could reflect that this article was published
in 2014.

If you want to see more videos, the supplementary section of the article has
quite a few with descriptions:
[http://m.sciencemag.org/content/346/6208/1257998.figures-
onl...](http://m.sciencemag.org/content/346/6208/1257998.figures-only)

Here's a fascinating talk by the Nobel laureate behind this technique, titled
"Imaging Life at High Spatiotemporal Resolutions":
[http://youtu.be/2R2ll9SRCeo](http://youtu.be/2R2ll9SRCeo)

~~~
dang
Thanks, we added 2014 to the title.

------
throwaway_41673
...and so can an old microscope. Betzig invented PALM, which was a cool idea.
This isn't. The lattice light sheet is a combination of a great idea Betzig
didn't invent (light sheet microscopy) with another great idea Betzig didn't
invent (structured illumination microscopy). The engineering is well done, but
the fundamental idea is crap: the two techniques don't combine in an elegant
way, and interfere with each other's strengths. What Betzig did exceptionally
well with this paper was parlay a star-studded author list and some fancy
surface-rendered time lapse movies into an extremely high-impact paper,
despite a mediocre underlying accomplishment.

------
aethertap
Here's the full paper:

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4336192/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4336192/)

------
thedogeye
Can he make a GoPro for a sperm?

